# Fast Method to Create Discs/Buttons?



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

I am somewhat disappointed that my miter saw blade is causing chipping and is so thick that it will turn half of my material into sawdust, forcing me to use a handsaw to cut a dowel rod into approximately 150 discs, each 1/8" thick.

Now, I have to figure out how to best contour these discs to make them into proper tokens for board games. Ideally they would be recessed a bit on both faces, leaving a ridge (just like a coin) on the outside to cut notches into. At the minimum, I need the edges to be rounded.

The plan is for each disc to be 7/8" in diameter, with a fillet radius of about 1/32" on the edges. This makes the flat face 13/16" in diameter. If I recess the face to fit a paper image flush with the edge, then there's another 1/32" margin before the fillet, and the recess will be 3/4" in diameter. The discs will be 1/8" tall, with images printed on linen paper glued onto either face, and then clear coated with whatever is convenient and not damaged by handling or momentary water exposure.

I just finished sanding, filling, and sanding a red oak dowel rod, already 7/8" diameter. I don't have a lathe to turn these on, unfortunately. I am wondering if there are any tricks to create many of these tokens quickly. I already figured that making a tight tile "mat" out of them in a frame will allow me to sand them to an even and square thickness, but what about adding this recess and filleting the edges?

I tried using a bench vice to clamp some test tokens back together (as they were in rod form), and then use a triangular file to work two edges at once. However, they fit so well together that the file drifted away from the joint didn't work. I am alright with drilling a small (1/16" or less) hole in the middle of them if it allows me to somehow attach them to a drill, or something.

Anyway, I know far fewer tricks than most everyone on these forums, so if you know how to save me the torture of hand carving every token individually, please share!

Thanks.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Touch project mate. I'd think a band saw would be your best bet to cut the rounds, but as far as shaping them I've got nothing. Maybe a cove router pit in a drill press to scoop out the center?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*try some injection molded wood....*

You are trying to make wood do what plastic does better. I'm not saying it can't be done, but "round" is best done on a lathe, especially with raised edges.....

The following statements seem to contradict each other:

Now, I have to figure out how to best contour these discs to make them into proper tokens for board games. Ideally they would be recessed a bit on both faces,* leaving a ridge* (just like a coin) on the outside to cut notches into. At the minimum, *I need the edges to be round*

You won't have much of a ridge if you round it over.....:blink:

A wild idea would be to use a wood that absorbs water, becomes spongy and then use a press to form them, lots of pressure. probably?


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> You are trying to make wood do what plastic does better. I'm not saying it can't be done, but "round" is best done on a lathe, especially with raised edges.....
> 
> The following statements seem to contradict each other:
> 
> ...


Yeah. If only I had the equipment, materials, or money to form plastic. Besides, the tokens will be used with a board I made from hand carved white oak, home brewed stain, and 1/4" plexiglass; would be cool if they matched as a set.

The ridge would be formed by leaving space between the recession and the beginning of the fillet, where the wood remains at full thickness. It's a ridge on the face, not on the edge. Imagine a coin but the edges protrude like those of...a cheese wheel? (wow, strange analogy, but effective).

Tokens are cut across the grain. I don't know about compressing it parallel to the grain, even if wet.

The recession is the least important part, and one that I am willing to go without. 

Thanks for the idea, though, that has me thinking outside of the bix now. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Touch project mate. I'd think a band saw would be your best bet to cut the rounds, but as far as shaping them I've got nothing. Maybe a cove router pit in a drill press to scoop out the center?


All I want for Christmas is a drill press. Seriously. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You can find them pretty cheap, for the bench top models at any rate


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> You can find them pretty cheap, for the bench top models at any rate


I'm 23, make 10/hr, and have a girlfriend. If it's more than $8, it's not cheap. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

If you wanted to do plastic tokens you can use a latex molding kit available at most craft supply stores to mold a perfect prototype you have made then use alumilite or polyresin from that same store to cast as many pieces as you need. With a little planning you can use discount coupons (like Michaels has online) to make your purchases. It helps to have co-conspirators shopping with you to buy multiple items at a discount.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sirnanigans said:


> I'm 23, make 10/hr, and have a girlfriend. If it's more than $8, it's not cheap.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


I'm 20, make $8 an hour and also have a girlfriend. Can shoot down every suggestion mate, were all just trying to help answer your question the best we can, myself included. I picked up my press for $30 on craigslist, if its on your wish list I'd look around. For this project in particular,it seems like the simplest way short of a lathe to scoop out the center of the discs and get a convex surface


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> I'm 20, make $8 an hour and also have a girlfriend. Can shoot down every suggestion mate, were all just trying to help answer your question the best we can, myself included. I picked up my press for $30 on craigslist, if its on your wish list I'd look around. For this project in particular,it seems like the simplest way short of a lathe to scoop out the center of the discs and get a convex surface


$30 doesn't sound too bad, but the scoop is just icing. Most importantly, I would like to round the edges quickly. I am considering the plastic molding option, but it would be a whole new skill to learn (haven't ever molded/casted anything in anything), and although not really a big point, it's also a touch out of theme.

I don't mean to shoot down anything, I just like to revisit as many times as possible until I find the best solution. Who knows, if I opt for plastic then I might miss some wise artisan's sanding trick. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I see you're near Chicago. I'm nowhere near there, but maybe there's someone who would let you borrow their shop in exchange for a beer or something?

For your problem, I'd use my lathe and hand sand them once parted off. I realize that doesn't help you much unless you can find a shop near you with a lathe. *hint for all those Chicago members...

Maybe you have a drill? That's kinda like a drill press, except without the press. Maybe you could make some kind of jig to make the drill more pressing.


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

Miller Woodworks said:


> I see you're near Chicago. I'm nowhere near there, but maybe there's someone who would let you borrow their shop in exchange for a beer or something?
> 
> For your problem, I'd use my lathe and hand sand them once parted off. I realize that doesn't help you much unless you can find a shop near you with a lathe. *hint for all those Chicago members...
> 
> Maybe you have a drill? That's kinda like a drill press, except without the press. Maybe you could make some kind of jig to make the drill more pressing.


Yeah, maybe I can find a thirsty someone with a lathe.

I was thinking maybe find a way to attach the discs to the drill, and at least get the edges rounded using the drill as a sort of lathe. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*lottsa talk on making them but ....*

maybe you can buy them? Look here:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...age&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=wood+plugs+and+buttons

See the nice buttons: https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...dv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=wood+buttons


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

What about about tumbling? I know this is usually for harder materials than wood, but can I tumble them with sandstone or lava rock to round them out? 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> maybe you can buy them? Look here:
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...age&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=wood+plugs+and+buttons
> 
> See the nice buttons: https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...dv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=wood+buttons


Sweet Fancy Moses! Either you're some prodigal genius, or I am an idiot. I never thought of buttons... 

I will look at my local craft store. I could adjust my expectations to fit my resources rather easily, however I have already gone the distance with purchasing and preparing this oak. That said, if there aren't any buttons very close to what I want, I will probably choose labor over compromise and forego the buttons.

I actually enjoy the zen of working for a while on something, even when it's unnecessary. I do not, however enjoy compromise. How much easier my life would be if I could switch that around.

Buttons are now top of the list, followed by plastic moulding and drilling. Thank you! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you used the word "button" in your title*

But I'll still take your compliment....:yes:
I did mention using a press and soaking the wood, but here's another method using paper mache. You could use sawdust for the pulp instead of newspaper...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> But I'll still take your compliment....:yes:
> I did mention using a press and soaking the wood, but here's another method using paper mache. You could use sawdust for the pulp instead of newspaper...
> 
> How 2 Make and Use Paper Mache Pulp - YouTube


Video didn't explain when, how, or how much glue to add.








 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's one receipe, of the many on youtube*

Some use white glue, other use wheat paste, wallpaper paste etc....it's not rocket science. :no: If the idea is a direction you wish to peruse... I donno? Personally, I like the buttons. You can fill the little holes or drill out the center and replace it with a short dowel and sand it off smooth. You will have your "all wood" look that way.
Making those buttons in any quatity would be very labor intensive FWIW :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An easy way to fill the center of the button would be to use a peel and stick veneer on a sheet, and just cut the circles you need with a scissors, or use a hole punch the right size (you could make one).


















.


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> An easy way to fill the center of the button would be to use a peel and stick veneer on a sheet, and just cut the circles you need with a scissors, or use a hole punch the right size (you could make one).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some heavy weight linen paper for the images. That would fill it just fine, I bet. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

Sirnanigans said:


> Sweet Fancy Moses! Either you're some prodigal genius, or I am an idiot. I never thought of buttons...
> ...
> 
> Buttons are now top of the list, followed by plastic moulding and drilling. Thank you!


Just realized that I wrote "buttons" into the title itself. It's good to see my mind has finally found time to go on vacation.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Some use white glue, other use wheat paste, wallpaper paste etc....it's not rocket science. :no: If the idea is a direction you wish to peruse... I donno? Personally, I like the buttons. You can fill the little holes or drill out the center and replace it with a short dowel and sand it off smooth. You will have your "all wood" look that way.
> Making those buttons in any quatity would be very labor intensive FWIW :yes:
> 
> The 1# Paper Mache Paste Recipe to Use - YouTube


I made a mask from paper mache. Yes, mache is actually very tough when thick. For my mask, I used manila paper and wheat paste. 

Nothing beats the feeling of lukewarm wheat paste on your face for an hour.

Not sure how well my tokens would turn out via mache, though. If the pieces weren't perfect already, I would still need to sand and finish them, not much easier than shaping the discs from solid oak (without the recession, of course). 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I knew I've seen something! It occurs to me that there is a gizmo out there that may point you in the right direction if you're still looking at doing these in wood: a tennon cutter. Generally these are used to cut tenons in dowels, but I sure that somewhere out there you could find one that would produce a lightly rounded edge. Insert dowel, twist to round edge, slice off token, repeat. Good luck whatever you go with


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> I knew I've seen something! It occurs to me that there is a gizmo out there that may point you in the right direction if you're still looking at doing these in wood: a tennon cutter. Generally these are used to cut tenons in dowels, but I sure that somewhere out there you could find one that would produce a lightly rounded edge. Insert dowel, twist to round edge, slice off token, repeat. Good luck whatever you go with


Apparently I missed another incredible time/money saver: nickels.

Nickels are round, they have a ridge, they are the correct size (pretty much), and they are relatively thick. They only cost 5 cents each, too! But how to glue to them?

Contact cement will stick to nickels, but will it soak into the paper? Any idea of solvent based contact cement will absorb into and bleed through paper and other porous materials?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Sirnanigans said:


> Apparently I missed another incredible time/money saver: nickels.
> 
> Nickels are round, they have a ridge, they are the correct size (pretty much), and they are relatively thick. They only cost 5 cents each, too! But how to glue to them?
> 
> Contact cement will stick to nickels, but will it soak into the paper? Any idea of solvent based contact cement will absorb into and bleed through paper and other porous materials?


 Print your image on an Avery peel and stick dot the right size. Stick to the nickel and be done.


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

Gary Beasley said:


> Print your image on an Avery peel and stick dot the right size. Stick to the nickel and be done.


Oh, I wish I could bring myself to do that. I just can't handle making anything the easy way. I am obsessed with my creations being high quality and well finished.

I would take some of the 1/8" foam core poster board I already have, a big hole punch, and make it happen if I could stomach it. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Have you considered using a simple and cheap miter box (the straight slots) with a pull saw like any of these... http://www.lowes.com/Search=pull+sa...alogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=pull+saw#!

They are inexpensive and great for cutting fast smooth with very little waste. Plus it's a saw you will find many uses for.


----------



## Sirnanigans (Apr 3, 2014)

regesullivan said:


> Have you considered using a simple and cheap miter box (the straight slots) with a pull saw like any of these... http://www.lowes.com/Search=pull+sa...alogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=pull+saw#!
> 
> They are inexpensive and great for cutting fast smooth with very little waste. Plus it's a saw you will find many uses for.


How ironic. I just completed the task with a miter box and a japanese flush cut saw. They're square, smooth, consistent, and it only took a couple hours to cut 120 pieces. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

If you want to make a recess in the middle of the "button" try using a forstner bit, I used one in a drill press with a jig to hold the workpiece to make a simple checker, you could use one with a drill as well I suppose...


----------



## pops323 (Apr 5, 2014)

think the best way to cut a dowel is with a bandsaw. To get the grove in the top and bottom you can use a hole saw on a drill press. you will need to get a jig to keep fingers away. You can use a stop to keep the hole saw from going too far. This technique makes a nice playing piece. If the cut piece is not flat, then use a bench sander to flatten the piece.


Sent from my iPad using woodworkingtalk.com Pops


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

How about taking a 3/4" +/- thick piece of wood, and drill a small hole where the center of each disc will be. Then using a shop made circle cutting jig, with a router, cut the discs. Don't cut all the way thru, or the loose discs will get messed up.
Then take a 3/4" forstner bit and drill a shallow recess in the discs faces.
Cut the discs from the wood on the band saw.
Using the forstner bit in the drill press, drill the recess in the other side of the discs.
Use the center hole, put a disc on a mandrel, and spin in the drill press to round over the edges with some sandpaper. 

A hand drill could be used if no drill press, and a table faw could be used if no band saw.


----------

